# Critigue This Stallion



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm currious. Does he seem to have a slight back at the knee? Here are some other pictures. I just couldn't tell and maybe I'm just needing some coffee this morning. Opinions Please.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Looking at them now....I need to some coffee.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't know, but I think the first picture looks photoshopped.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Not back at the knee. Butt high and a bit straight thru the hock and stifle.. Weak coupling and peak of rump too far back. 

Background in the top photo has been photoshopped as well as the background in the lower picture. 

BTW what is his claim to fame? Titles?


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Why is he uphill in the first pic and drastically down hill in the second? =/


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

The whole horse looks photoshopped, unless he gained or lost a lot of muscle mass on the top of his rump. I find him slightly over at the knee. Pretty head.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

The background in the second picture is not photoshopped.

His head is huge


----------



## LegendsChic (Jul 25, 2012)

MangoRoX87 said:


> The background in the second picture is not photoshopped.
> 
> His head is huge


I agree, you can certainly see the differences between the two photos.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

The fence looks photoshopped in the second pic.... so I'm not convinced BOTH aren't edited photos.

I can't figure out why they'd photoshop like that... if they photoshop the background, why not the horse, too? I wouldn't trust these pics at all.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Elana said:


> Not back at the knee. Butt high and a bit straight thru the hock and stifle.. Weak coupling and peak of rump too far back.
> 
> Background in the top photo has been photoshopped as well as the background in the lower picture.
> 
> BTW what is his claim to fame? Titles?


He's unshown. I'm not sure why though. I posted his page so all of you can see it.

Default-PR Tells a Tale

It said he was bred by Pryor Ranch.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/PR-Tells-A-Tale-AQHA-Stallion/212804072133808

I don't know anything else except that supposively he had lost muscle mass at one time just reading through the picture comments.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

The second one looks edited because of the row of tall grass behind it. However of you look close, you can see the grass come up above the fence in some spots and is indeed part of the land scape. I had to look at it a few times myself 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

What do you plan to use the foal for? I know in the past you were looking for western pleasure or HUS.

I think the first picture makes him look a lot cuter, better, nicer than what he is.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

aldebono said:


> What do you plan to use the foal for? I know in the past you were looking for western pleasure or HUS.
> 
> I think the first picture makes him look a lot cuter, better, nicer than what he is.


Western Pleasure. At this point I'm undecided on what stallion to use. I know what I want but I was just needing to be sure what I saw in this stallion was what I was seeing. Different pictures can really make it hard without personal visits.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

He appears more uphill in the first photo because he was standing on uneven ground. Scroll until the bottom of your browser hits his fack feet in the first pic. His front feet don't touch the bottom of the windows browser like the back do. When they photoshopped the background, this covered up the uneven ground pretty well.

He's on even ground on the second pictuures, which is why he appeard downhill.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Copper you're like Sherlock Holmes! Good catch!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

If you read the comments on this picture you'll read that he's 15.2, but 16 at the hip.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68799515.51711.212804072133808&type=3&theater

And the top picture is from when he was 2, which you can read in the comments on the picture as well.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would not use him . to high in the butt. that is a confirmation fault no matter what breed the horse is.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

*puts on detective hat* The first one is photoshopped. The horse was standing on a slight uphill. The handler/background was photoshopped out, which is fine, but they "put" the horse on a flat surface, which is deceiving in this instance.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep, both pics are photoshopped! I would pass on this guy as a breeding stallion. Too many wonky looking faults there in my book.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I still will always vote for SBR Formula One as the best stud.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hah - prime example as to why you pay a professional to do stallion photos...


----------



## Lunavi (Jun 5, 2012)

...the shadow in the first pic doesn't hook up with the horses feet...:shock: call Peter Pan!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

No, it's a crappy photoshop job, BUT at least the horse looks proportional. The second photo is a decent enough conformation photo, but it completely showcases why you pay a professional to do your ad photography. The second photo shows a horse with a GIANT head and a crappy neck at best... and that's as far as I got looking at it.... The first photo shows a typey head and a decent neck. Amazing what the right eye and camera can do, hey? 
I would bet my hat that the first photo was shot with a telephoto lens, or one that doesn't have any sort of distortion towards the edges, and that the second photo was shot with a point and shoot or with a crappy lens for that job. Now, there ARE ways to shoot with a P&S camera and avoid distortion... this person hasn't figured it out.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I looked at his vidieo.. it is compressed horizontally so the horse appears shorter and taller than normals (so does the person). He moves OK for WP but he is decidedly down hill and very heavy on his forehand. Peak of rump is very high and taller than his withers.. partly due to over developed muscling on top. His lines say he goes back to The Investor who was a halter horse as I recall. 

I am not sure.. of the rules on this forum... are we supposed to be criticizing someone else's stud w/o them knowing? Just sayin'


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Elana said:


> I am not sure.. of the rules on this forum... are we supposed to be criticizing someone else's stud w/o them knowing? Just sayin'


Horses for sale and stud are ok, whats not allowed, is just random horse/ friends horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

